# What movie can you watch over and over?



## Gracie

And never get tired of it?


----------



## Billo_Really

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?


Baseketball (the greatest movie ever made)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1-QAF8gLy0]BASEketball Opening Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

The Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## trams

Dogma


----------



## NoNukes

Best in Show


----------



## editec

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



I seem to be able to watch the series _Archer_ repeatedly.

Also _30 Rock _continues to amuse me even though I've seen it more than once.

I've seen some movies multiple times but there is a diminishing return entertainment-wise.

Back in my_ editec the slut _days I saw _Swept Away _about five times, and enjoyed it, but mostly I saw that movie so many times because it was a great chick flick to help establish my bono fides as a somebody who was spongeworthy.


----------



## rightwinger

Shawshank Redemption
Godfathers
Goodfellas
Casablanca


----------



## konradv

Guess


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N10tsUAw61s]OSCARS 2013 - Goldfinger Shirley Bassey's Standup Performance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx9CjT8DS9A&playnext=1&list=PL1DFDAAFCD53BD54F&feature=results_video]Greatest. Scene. Ever. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

Hate to admit it

Princess Bride
Spaceballs
Naked Gun Movies


----------



## Mr. H.

Dune (1984).


----------



## High_Gravity

Juice


----------



## Mr Natural

Pulp Fiction
Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
Godfather I and II
Goodfellas
Shawshank Redemption
Goldfinger
From Here to Eternity
Rocky I and II
Annie Hall


----------



## CrusaderFrank

In addition to all of the above

Toy Story
Heat
Blade Runner
Gladiator
Dr Strangelove (yes I still laugh every fucking time he says "Mein Fuehrer, I can Walk!!")


----------



## koshergrl

Lord of the Rings trilogy
Toy Story
Anastasia (animated version)
Happy Gilmore (and pretty much any of the early Adam Sandler movies)
Ace Ventura Pet Detective/When Nature Calls
Austin Powers movies
Prince of Egypt
Braveheart
Monsters, Inc.
Seinfeld
Westminster Dog Show (any year)
Gone With the Wind

I know there are others. I tend to stick with what I know and like...


----------



## George Costanza

Great idea for a thread.  I think it's been done before, but what the hell - it's still a great idea for a thread.  So . . . .

From Here to Eternity
Full Metal Jacket
On The Beach
Breaker Morant
Zulu
Arthur (the original)
Any Inspector Clouseau movie
Most all of the James Bond movies
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Casablanca
The Bridges of Madison County
Godfather I and II
Goodfellows
Kill The Irishman
As Good As It Gets

I'll think of more, but that will have to do for now . . .


----------



## Esmeralda

French Kiss.  Not sure why.  I love France. I love Paris. I can watch anything Kevin Kline is in.

Cast Away.  Just am intrigued by the idea.  There are parts of that movie that go on for 10-20 minutes without any dialogue.  Quite unusual.

The Commitments.  The music. The Irish humor.

Tootsie.  Because of Hoffman.  He's amazing.

Enchanted April.  Wonderful Italian scenery.  Lovely 'mood.'


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love the Karate Kid trilogy.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Esmeralda

Mr Clean said:


> Pulp Fiction
> Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid
> Godfather I and II
> Goodfellas
> Shawshank Redemption
> Goldfinger
> From Here to Eternity
> Rocky I and II
> Annie Hall



Interesting company for Annie Hall to keep.


----------



## tinydancer

Tombstone
The Big Country
The Untouchables
13th Warrior
Stand By Me
Silver Bullet
Gladiator
Alien
Aliens
Steel Magnolias
My Cousin Vinny
Road Warrior

And last but not least Big Trouble in Little China. 

I'll save all my favorite B movies for another thread


----------



## Wicked Jester

Debbie does Dallas

Deepthroat


----------



## tinydancer

Then there's a ton of old movies I love.

I already put up Big Country (huge Gregory Peck fan)

Night of the Hunter with Robert Mitchum

We could probably do a thread just on classics we love.


----------



## Wicked Jester

No country for old men

Godfather

The cowboy way


----------



## koshergrl

I love Night of the Hunter.

Also Rear Window.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Midnight Express

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Desperado

For Sheer fun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTT1_JZp2Sg]Gumball Rally - Race Leaving NY City - YouTube[/ame]

still never get tired of Serenity

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EcyhneTXiY]Serenity Official Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

The Tenth Kingdom!!!
And I love the 13th Warrior too...

And 300.


----------



## koshergrl

Conan.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

Groundhog Day!

Most of Woody Allen's films.

Godfatherssssss


----------



## koshergrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aLR-8c11ms]Every Arnold Scream From Every Arnold Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado

Goodfellas and Casino


----------



## tinydancer

koshergrl said:


> Every Arnold Scream From Every Arnold Movie - YouTube





"I swear, it's not a tumor". It was a funny stupid movie. I love that line. I have no idea why, but I crack up every time.


----------



## tinydancer

Cape Fear with two of my favorite actors Mitchum and Peck. 

Peck of course in To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## April

The ORIGINAL Star Wars Trilogy 
The Fifth Element
One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest
Girl Interrupted
The original Land Before Time
Firday the 13th 1 2 3
Original Halloween
Saw 1-6
Zombieland
and more...


----------



## koshergrl

Galaxy Quest!!!!!


----------



## Sherry

Planes, Trains & Automobiles
Christmas Vacation
Groundhog Day
Wedding Crashers
Stand By Me
The Full Monty
The Deer Hunter


----------



## MikeK

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.

This unique British spy drama treats a common theme with such refreshingly untypical realism I've already seen it three times and will watch it again when it plays.


----------



## MikeK

George Costanza said:


> Great idea for a thread.  I think it's been done before, but what the hell - it's still a great idea for a thread.  So . . . .
> 
> From Here to Eternity
> Full Metal Jacket
> On The Beach
> Breaker Morant
> Zulu
> Arthur (the original)
> Any Inspector Clouseau movie
> Most all of the James Bond movies
> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
> Casablanca
> The Bridges of Madison County
> Godfather I and II
> Goodfellows
> Kill The Irishman
> As Good As It Gets
> 
> I'll think of more, but that will have to do for now . . .



I also liked Breaker Morant, On The Beach, Godfather I & II, and Casablanca.

You reminded me of another great one -- _Zulu!_ 

I don't know how many times I've seen that movie but I have it on VHS tape and watch it from time to time.


----------



## Swagger

Das Boot
French Connection I & II
Gladiator (despite being one of the most historically inaccurate blockbusters ever made)
Captain Corelli's Mandolin
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (mainly for the rare degree of elegance and grace in its fight scenes)
Agora


Now, let's do some television series

HBO's Rome I & II
HBO's Band of Brothers
HBO's Boardwalk Empire
HBO's Sopranos
FX's The Shield
BBC's Rome: Rise and Fall of an Empire 
BBC's I, Claudius
BBC's World at War (narrated by Laurence Olivier)
BBC's Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (the original) & and the follow-up, Smiley's People 
BBC's House of Cards Trilogy


----------



## rightwinger

Sherry said:


> Planes, Trains & Automobiles
> Christmas Vacation
> *Groundhog Day*
> Wedding Crashers
> Stand By Me
> The Full Monty
> The Deer Hunter



You can watch Groundhog Day over and over and over again?

Who would have thought?


----------



## Katzndogz

Demolition Man because it shows exactly where we are going.
A History of Violence, because that's exactly what my husband was like.


----------



## High_Gravity

Katzndogz said:


> Demolition Man because it shows exactly where we are going.
> A History of Violence, because that's exactly what my husband was like.



Sweet Jesus Katz, lighten up. Try watching Thats my boy next.


----------



## NoNukes

Apocalypse Now
Godfathers
Die Hards
Goodfellas 
Clerks
Platoon
All by Christopher Guest
Mississippi Burning


----------



## Sherry

rightwinger said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planes, Trains & Automobiles
> Christmas Vacation
> *Groundhog Day*
> Wedding Crashers
> Stand By Me
> The Full Monty
> The Deer Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can watch Groundhog Day over and over and over again?
> 
> Who would have thought?
Click to expand...


I don't know that the movie ever specifically states how long he is living that day over and over, but I would guess at least 6 months. It's funny watching him live those first several days/weeks in a hedonistic type style, and they even make it comical when he goes into depression and attempts suicide every way imaginable just to keep waking up to "I've Got You, Babe" playing on the radio...but the part I like most, and how I would love spending that time, was when he accepted it and used that opportunity to delve into literature, poetry, history, languages, and music.


----------



## Mr. H.

No matter how many times I watch Titanic, the damn boat always sinks in the end.


----------



## Wiseacre

Magnificent Seven, Gladiator, and To Catch A Thief.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



Terminator 2.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Joe Dirt


----------



## Montrovant

There are quite a few movies I have watched multiple times without getting tired of.

However, the one I always found a bit odd is The Negotiator.  Not a great movie, but for some reason, whenever it was on tv over the course of about a year, if I noticed it, I would watch it.


----------



## Montrovant

Sherry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planes, Trains & Automobiles
> Christmas Vacation
> *Groundhog Day*
> Wedding Crashers
> Stand By Me
> The Full Monty
> The Deer Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can watch Groundhog Day over and over and over again?
> 
> Who would have thought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that the movie ever specifically states how long he is living that day over and over, but I would guess at least 6 months. It's funny watching him live those first several days/weeks in a hedonistic type style, and they even make it comical when he goes into depression and attempts suicide every way imaginable just to keep waking up to "I've Got You, Babe" playing on the radio...but the part I like most, and how I would love spending that time, was when he accepted it and used that opportunity to delve into literature, poetry, history, languages, and music.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure they at least strongly imply, if not outright state, that he lives that day over and over for many years.  Maybe a lifetime's length of years.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Montrovant said:


> There are quite a few movies I have watched multiple times without getting tired of.
> 
> However, the one I always found a bit odd is The Negotiator.  Not a great movie, but for some reason, whenever it was on tv over the course of about a year, if I noticed it, I would watch it.


If you are talking about the Samuel L. Jackson and Kevin Spacey film, I love that movie! I love edge of your seat action packed thrillers.   

God bless you and Kevin and Samuel always!!!   

Holly


----------



## LoneLaugher

The Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## PredFan

The 5th Element


----------



## LoneLaugher

Sleepers


----------



## PredFan

rightwinger said:


> Shawshank Redemption
> Godfathers
> Goodfellas
> Casablanca



That's a pretty good list. I know I'd get tired of The Godfather though.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Private Parts


----------



## PredFan

All those movies? You could watch all of those movies over and over and not tire of them?


----------



## Nosmo King

Lawrence of Arabia

The Godfather

The Big Lebowski

Casablanca

Citizen Kane

M

Paths of Glory

Grand Hotel

Mrs. Miniver

The Thin Man


----------



## LoneLaugher

Borat
Bruno


----------



## LoneLaugher

PredFan said:


> All those movies? You could watch all of those movies over and over and not tire of them?



Who you talkin' to?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Must have seen Animal House 50 times.


----------



## Synthaholic

This one's easy for me:  A Clockwork Orange

I can't count the number of times I've watched it.


----------



## J.E.D

Goodfellas


----------



## Desperado

There are a trio of British Movies that I find hard to resist watching when I come across them on cable.
Snatch,   The Bank Job,  Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels,


----------



## Synthaholic

LoneLaugher said:


> The Silence Of The Lambs


Definitely.


----------



## rightwinger

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Synthaholic

The Living Daylights
GoldenEye
Goldfinger


----------



## Gracie

Lord of the Rings trilogy
Alien vs Predator
Predators
Avatar
Hunt for Red October


----------



## Gracie

These are not movies, but I watch them every day....rerun after rerun after rerun:

Fraser
NCIS
Golden Girls


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Lord of the Rings trilogy
> Alien vs Predator
> Predators
> Avatar
> Hunt for Red October



Alien vs Predator?!?!  I had a hard time watching that just once!


----------



## Gracie

I like the girl becoming a partner with the predator and they both take on the aliens in the pyramid thingy.


----------



## Sherry

I forgot about movies like The Breakfast Club, Sixteen Candles, Pretty in Pink and Ferris Bueller's Day Off...John Hughes is from my neck of the woods, and those movies were made during my teen years, so lots of sentiment towards them. Emilio and Judd hung out for a day at our HS, to interact with the Sportos and Freaks, and I got to watch the scene being filmed from Ferris where they drive off in the car from the school, which was filmed in front of our HS Performing Arts building.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

None.  No movie is that good.  Life is too short to watch the same movie twice, or read the same book twice, when there are so many movies yet unseen or books yet unread.


----------



## Montrovant

Kooshdakhaa said:


> None.  No movie is that good.  Life is too short to watch the same movie twice, or read the same book twice, when there are so many movies yet unseen or books yet unread.



I disagree.  I think the same argument, life being too short, could be used in the other direction.

Life is too short to waste hoping that the next book or movie is worthwhile, when there are already so many good books and movies to simply enjoy again.  

Of course, I have a backlog of recorded tv shows I keep telling myself I should catch up on, so I probably shouldn't talk.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Any of the matrix movies and every clint Eastwood western.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Any of the matrix movies and every clint Eastwood western.



I can watch the first Matrix over....but the second and third were just terrible.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Montrovant said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> None.  No movie is that good.  Life is too short to watch the same movie twice, or read the same book twice, when there are so many movies yet unseen or books yet unread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think the same argument, life being too short, could be used in the other direction.
> 
> Life is too short to waste hoping that the next book or movie is worthwhile, when there are already so many good books and movies to simply enjoy again.
> 
> Of course, I have a backlog of recorded tv shows I keep telling myself I should catch up on, so I probably shouldn't talk.
Click to expand...


Actually, you make a good point.  : )


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the matrix movies and every clint Eastwood western.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch the first Matrix over....but the second and third were just terrible.
Click to expand...


Blasphemy


----------



## Foxfyre

Off the top of my head, because I am a total movie junkie, the ones I can (and do) watch over and over:

Moonstruck
My Cousin Vinny
Dave
The Wedding Date
Dante's Peak
The Day the Dam Broke
Tornado Warning
Day of Destruction
A Few Good Men
Apollo 13
Down Periscope
Open Range
Patton
Titanic
She Wore a Yellow Ribbon
Big Country
Sister Act
The Sound of Music
Secretariat
St. Helens
The Rain Maker

I'm sure there are at least two dozen more that should go on the list


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> Off the top of my head, because I am a total movie junkie, the ones I can (and do) watch over and over:
> 
> Moonstruck
> My Cousin Vinny
> Dave
> The Wedding Date
> Dante's Peak
> The Day the Dam Broke
> Tornado Warning
> Day of Destruction
> A Few Good Men
> Apollo 13
> Down Periscope
> Open Range
> Patton
> Titanic
> She Wore a Yellow Ribbon
> Big Country
> Sister Act
> The Sound of Music
> Secretariat
> St. Helens
> The Rain Maker
> 
> I'm sure there are at least two dozen more that should go on the list



Thats off the top of you're head????


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the matrix movies and every clint Eastwood western.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch the first Matrix over....but the second and third were just terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
Click to expand...


You've got it backwards!  Liking the second and third movies is the blasphemy.  It's akin to saying you are a fan of the original Star Wars trilogy and then saying you enjoy the recent movies.  

The first Matrix movie was excellent.  The second and third movies, despite claims otherwise by the makers, were clearly made to cash in on the success the first movie enjoyed.  There were things in them that worked, but in general, they were huge disappointments.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can watch the first Matrix over....but the second and third were just terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got it backwards!  Liking the second and third movies is the blasphemy.  It's akin to saying you are a fan of the original Star Wars trilogy and then saying you enjoy the recent movies.
> 
> The first Matrix movie was excellent.  The second and third movies, despite claims otherwise by the makers, were clearly made to cash in on the success the first movie enjoyed.  There were things in them that worked, but in general, they were huge disappointments.
Click to expand...


At this point ive had far too many to debate but the highway scene was the shit. Morpheous slicing the caddy. ....epic


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Awesome movie. ...



Give me a good car chase and a girl in tight black leather and we're done


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Did you know they built there own set for the freeway scene? California denied them the permit to film on public roads.

Must have cost a fortune...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Foxfyre

Grampa Murked U said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, because I am a total movie junkie, the ones I can (and do) watch over and over:
> 
> Moonstruck
> My Cousin Vinny
> Dave
> The Wedding Date
> Dante's Peak
> The Day the Dam Broke
> Tornado Warning
> Day of Destruction
> A Few Good Men
> Apollo 13
> Down Periscope
> Open Range
> Patton
> Titanic
> She Wore a Yellow Ribbon
> Big Country
> Sister Act
> The Sound of Music
> Secretariat
> St. Helens
> The Rain Maker
> 
> I'm sure there are at least two dozen more that should go on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats off the top of you're head????
Click to expand...


Yes, and I left out:
Speed
Iron Eagle
An Officer and a Gentleman
The Mask of Zorro
The Matrix
A Knight's Tale
Chocolat
The Devil Wore Prada
All of the Airport Movies
Crocodile Dundee I & II
Star Wars Trilogy
Most of the Star Trek movies
Guarding Tess
War Games
Shall We Dance
Final Countdown
Where Eagles Dare
Armageddon
Giant

And I'm sure others will come to me.

Some of these have had sequels that, with the exception of the Crocodile Dundee II and the Airport movies, were not as good as the original.

There are many great movies in my collection or that I would like to have in my collection that are great movies, but don't make the 'watch over and over' category because of too much gratuitous graphic violence or because they are downers for me or just because I don't get caught up in the plot and imagery of the movie.

The watch over and over movies have heroes and villains with the good guys winning every time or are 'man against nature' kinds of things or problems to solve or like say "Final Countdown" are just simply fascinating concepts or just plain fun with intelligent comedy with satisfying outcomes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"To Kill A Mockingbird"

"The Terminal"

"Steel Magnolias"


----------



## rdean

The scariest child monster of all time.  Because they made it "plausible".


----------



## rightwinger

rdean said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MryAHAFa7LU
> 
> The scariest child monster of all time.  Because they made it "plausible".



Corny acting but a good movie

I watch Bad Seed any time it is on


----------



## rdean

rightwinger said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MryAHAFa7LU
> 
> The scariest child monster of all time.  Because they made it "plausible".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corny acting but a good movie
> 
> I watch Demon Seed any time it is on
Click to expand...


It was before the ultra realism of the 70's hit the scene.  The mother, the daughter and the mother of the murdered boy all received Oscar nods.  Leroy should have.


----------



## rightwinger

rdean said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MryAHAFa7LU
> 
> The scariest child monster of all time.  Because they made it "plausible".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corny acting but a good movie
> 
> I watch Demon Seed any time it is on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was before the ultra realism of the 70's hit the scene.  The mother, the daughter and the mother of the murdered boy all received Oscar nods.  Leroy should have.
Click to expand...


I loved the part where Leroy tells her they have a little electric chair just for kids


----------



## whitehall

It drives my wife crazy when I watch movies she and I have already seen. I guess it's a personality quirk. In the modern venue I like "Man on Fire" with Denzel Washington. The hand held camera technique really works and the acting and setting is superb. I confess I like old Bogie movies and the "Maltese Falcon" still works for me as well as "To have and have not" where Bogie first acts with Bacall. "You know how to whistle don't you?" "Just put your lips together and blow". What a line.


----------



## alan1

Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Matrix trilogy
Flags Of Our Fathers
Stand By Me
Schindler's List
A River Runs Through It
Dances With Wolves
Doctor Zhivago


----------



## Vandalshandle

Lawrence of Arabia.

Interestly enough, there are no female leads in this movie. They only appear in background shots.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Awesome movie. ...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gXDS_ogtgE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Give me a good car chase and a girl in tight black leather and we're done



I loved the motorcycle chase, actually.  Best scene of either of the last 2 movies.

Sadly, while there were some good scenes, most of the story in between was such crap it didn't matter.


----------



## Foxfyre

alan1 said:


> Lord of the Rings Trilogy
> Matrix trilogy
> Flags Of Our Fathers
> Stand By Me
> Schindler's List
> A River Runs Through It
> Dances With Wolves
> Doctor Zhivago



You have some great movies here, but for me, too many are downers to be the kind of movie to just lose yourself and enjoy.  "Schindler's List", "Dances With Wolves", "Doctor Zhivago", "The Green Mile", are all in my collection for instance, and I occasionally enjoy them with others who haven't seen them or just want to see them again, but they aren't 'fun or 'cheering at the end' kinds of movies and all have depressing aspects that are not resolved.  So they didn't make my 'watch over and over' list.

I should have added "Twister" to my watch over and over list though.  Completely unrealistic and fraught with unresolvable technical issues, but a really fun movie that you can just sit back and enjoy.  Also "Ghost" and "Dirty Dancing", classics that belong in everybody's movie library and are fun to watch again and again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I've got about 600 dvd's and blue rays but I just don't have much interest in watching them anymore. When the kids were around we watched them alot.


----------



## skye

I can watch over and over and over .... anything that came out of the French New Wave, late 1950s -very early 1960s! black and white preferably! 

A scene from the film "Band of Outsiders" 1964 ....set to contemporary music.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rfjk_f34is"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rfjk_f34is[/ame]


----------



## Sherry

I thought of a couple more...Dustin Hoffman is such a great actor.

Rain Man
Tootsie


----------



## JWBooth

First Batch...

The Big Sleep
To Have and Have Not
Casablanca
The Caine Mutiny
Key Largo
Maltese Falcon
The Philadelphia Story
Rear Window
Vertigo
Harvey
Bringing Up Baby
Charade
North By Northwest
Arsenic and Old Lace
To Catch a Thief
Father Goose
Operation Petticoat
The Birds
Dial M for Murder


----------



## hortysir

Forrest Gump
(always pick up something different every time I see it)

Oh Brother Where Art Thou

Those are really the only 2 movies I've ever been able to watch back-back


----------



## JWBooth

Second Batch...

Excalibur
Gunga Din
Young Frankenstein
Spaceballs
Blazing Saddles
My Favorite Year
Cheyenne Social Club
The Lord of the Rings trilogy
Star Wars (original trilogy)
The Mad Max movies
V for Vendetta
The Godfather (all three)
Braveheart
The Patriot
I Claudius
Bullet
The Thin Man (all of them)
Indiana Jones (all of them)
A Man for All Seasons


----------



## JWBooth

The Great Escape
A Bridge Too Far
Tora Tora Tora
Cinderella Liberty
The Longest Day


----------



## skye

Any silent film from the 1920s


----------



## George Costanza

Moneyball.


----------



## boedicca

Not a movie, but j'adore Game of Thrones.  I'll never get tired of it.

For movies, favorites which remain fresh are:  All About Eve, Mystic Pizza, the classic Douglas Sirk chick flicks, and The Best of Everything.   1950s era chick flicks are guilty pleasures - I discovered them a few years ago.  Great viewing.


----------



## masterminion

the wild bunch
the ghost and the darkness
idiocracy


----------



## AquaAthena

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



This one still breaks me up, about once a year.  lol Nathan Lane, Robin Williams, Hank Azaria, et al., are on top of their game and I applaud them and the creators of this hilarious production. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FzlFVZqyMo]The Birdcage (1996) - Movie Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174

The Tall Men
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtyH7GWPkkU]The Tall Men - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

Cat Ballou
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koAA9MvqSpI]Cat Ballou - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

And Harvey
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfXvW2wsuQ]Harvey Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

I never get tired of watching these three movies over and over again. They are all great movies.


----------



## Trent71

For sure Back to the Future!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

A Few Good Men
Minority Report
Tombstone
The X-Men series
Ferris Beuller's Day Off
Dog Day Afternoon
The Devil's Advocate
A Very Harold & Kumar 3D Christmas


----------



## SuMar

So many...First one that comes to mind: When Harry Met Sally


----------



## rdean




----------



## Truthmatters

The Commitments


----------



## Truthmatters

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Commitments_(film)


the film is funny as hell and has the best Music ever in it.


It was voted the best Irish flim ever made by the irish people


----------



## NoNukes

The first 3 films in the Bourne series.


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvHuv9xVB9E]The Commitments - Mustang Sally - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

Don't I deserve "love"
.
and
.
"jewelry"?


----------



## Truthmatters

that singer is 17 years old at the time he made the film


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Commitments_(film)
> 
> 
> the film is funny as hell and has the best Music ever in it.
> 
> 
> It was voted the best Irish flim ever made by the irish people





The best out of what? Three? Four?


----------



## sugarandspice

Steel Magnolias and Stepmom

There are others I am sure, as I have watched many movies over and over.


----------



## Pop23

The Bank Job

The book of Eli

Grapes of wrath

Rear Window (highly underrated)

War of the worlds (original and remake)

The Wrestler 

Friday night lights (but the book was Much better)


----------



## Synthaholic

Forgot one:

Napoleon Dynamite

I watch that whenever it's on.  Fascinating movie.


----------



## Pop23

Synthaholic said:


> Forgot one:
> 
> Napoleon Dynamite
> 
> I watch that whenever it's on.  Fascinating movie.



I'd add that to my list also!

Watching one now that I've watched a dozen times and it's just as good as the first time.....

Stripes

My wife thinks I only like it for the mud wrestling scene

Just sayin.


----------



## Pop23

Forgot all about this one, keep a VCR hooked up just so I can watch this every now and then...

The Big Chill.   Is there a better Movie soundtrack?


----------



## Synthaholic

Pop23 said:


> Forgot all about this one, keep a VCR hooked up just so I can watch this every now and then...
> 
> The Big Chill. *  Is there a better Movie soundtrack?*




Forrest Gump is pretty damn good.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Forrest-Gump-Soundtrack-American-Classics/dp/tracks/B000002AQQ/ref=dp_tracks_all_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365563260&sr=8-2#disc_1]Amazon.com: Forrest Gump: The Soundtrack - 32 American Classics On 2 CDs by Various Artists (1994) - Soundtrack: Music[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Watching the new Snow White movie tonight. Interesting take but I doubt I would ever watch it again.


----------



## Mr. H.

Spikkin' of soundtracks... Garden State is a really good flick with a Boffo soundtrack.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr. H. said:


> Spikkin' of soundtracks... Garden State is a really good flick with a Boffo soundtrack.


Zach Braff must be the luckiest actor ever, when you consider all the truly hot babes he has had kissing scenes with over the years, from Natalie Portman to Sarah Chalke (HOT!) to Elizabeth Banks to Tara Reid to 'Tasty Coma Wife'.

So many more...


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Streets of Fire, a Rock and Roll Fable"


----------



## Truthseeker420

trams said:


> Dogma



All of the Jay and Silent Bob movies are great.


----------



## Truthmatters

groundhogs day

Harvey

Inherit the wind


raising Arizona

well nearly any Coen brothers movie


----------



## Montrovant

Mr. H. said:


> Spikkin' of soundtracks... Garden State is a really good flick with a Boffo soundtrack.



I don't usually pay much attention to movie soundtracks.  I remember enjoying much of the music from The Crow, and a few of the songs from Last of the Mohicans were good as well.  That might have to do with the fact that I very much enjoyed both movies, though.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



Tombstone.


----------



## rightwinger

Synthaholic said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot all about this one, keep a VCR hooked up just so I can watch this every now and then...
> 
> The Big Chill. *  Is there a better Movie soundtrack?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest Gump is pretty damn good.
> 
> [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Forrest-Gump-Soundtrack-American-Classics/dp/tracks/B000002AQQ/ref=dp_tracks_all_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365563260&sr=8-2#disc_1]Amazon.com: Forrest Gump: The Soundtrack - 32 American Classics On 2 CDs by Various Artists (1994) - Soundtrack: Music[/ame]
Click to expand...


Soundtrack to Appocolypse Now kicks ass


----------



## Uncensored2008

High Plains Drifter
The Abyss
Young Frankenstein
Support your Local Sheriff
Braveheart

Only TV series I've watched more than once is Babylon 5


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pop23 said:


> The Bank Job
> 
> The book of Eli
> 
> Grapes of wrath
> 
> Rear Window (highly underrated)
> 
> War of the worlds (original and remake)
> 
> The Wrestler
> 
> Friday night lights (but the book was Much better)



Book of Eli???? 

I found that hard to sit through once.


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> High Plains Drifter
> The Abyss
> Young Frankenstein
> Support your Local Sheriff
> Braveheart
> 
> Only TV series I've watched more than once is Babylon 5



I never watched Babylon 5.  At this point I think it's too old for me to try and get into it.  I've heard good things about it, though.

I've watched Whedon's shows multiple times....well, except for Dollhouse.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> I never watched Babylon 5.  At this point I think it's too old for me to try and get into it.  I've heard good things about it, though.
> 
> I've watched Whedon's shows multiple times....well, except for Dollhouse.



B5 is timeless. It will never lose it's appeal. 

J. Michael Straczynski tells a tale that puts Star Wars to shame.


----------



## rightwinger

The Wizard of Oz- I have watched every year since I was 4
A Christmas Story- I watch over and over on Christmas Day
Its a Wonderful Life- I watch every Christmas
Shawshank Redemption- If I'm switching channels I have to watch at least part of it
Godfathers- I have to see at least once a year
Goodfellas- See Godfathers
The Quiet Man- Watch every St Patricks Day
American Grafitti- If I'm switching channels and it is on...I watch
Major League- Gotta see before baseball season starts
Spaceballs- Just makes me laugh

There are a lot of old movies on TBS that I watch constantly. Casablanca, Grapes of Wrath, A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, To Kill a Mockingbird and dozens of others


----------



## Nosmo King

There are certain movies I'd watch over and over, but I prefer to watch certain director's works over and over.

Hitchcock, Capra, Ford, Wellman, Allen, Scorcese, Coppola, Altman, Ashby, Welles, Wilder, Curtiz, Minnelli just to name a few.


----------



## Pop23

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bank Job
> 
> The book of Eli
> 
> Grapes of wrath
> 
> Rear Window (highly underrated)
> 
> War of the worlds (original and remake)
> 
> The Wrestler
> 
> Friday night lights (but the book was Much better)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Eli????
> 
> I found that hard to sit through once.
Click to expand...


You have a right to your own opinion, even when your opinions wrong!


----------



## Harry Dresden

i found myself sitting through "Roadhouse" again last night.....


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cJs-f3NC6s]The Ten Commandments (8/10) Movie CLIP - Moses is Arrested (1956) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Hero (2002)

Best watched _with_ subtitles.


----------



## RoadVirus

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



Ghostbusters 1 & 2


----------



## namvet

most John Wayne westerns

most but not all war movies

and this horse race !!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxcMwRdNuTk]Benhur Chariot race1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Mr. H. said:


> Dune (1984).



Extremely under rated and holds up quite well in multiple viewings.


----------



## Sallow

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.
Pulp Fiction.
Kill Bill 1 & 2.
Sean Connery Bond films.


----------



## Sallow

Most Mel Brooks comedies and of course...

The Producers.


----------



## RoadVirus

Sallow said:


> The Good, The Bad and The Ugly.


One of Clint's best


----------



## Unkotare

Hypnotoad


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc]Everybody Loves Hypnotoad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Austin Powers


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Foxfyre

Last night Hubby and I watched "The Sound of Music" yet again.  In two more years this movie will be 50 years old.  We know almost every lyric by heart and can sing along.  We can recite most of the dialogue along with the actors.  But it was just as beautiful and enjoyable as ever.

For me, THAT is what a great movie is.  It has staying power and you just want to see and hear it again now and then.


----------



## Nosmo King

Foxfyre said:


> Last night Hubby and I watched "The Sound of Music" yet again.  In two more years this movie will be 50 years old.  We know almost every lyric by heart and can sing along.  We can recite most of the dialogue along with the actors.  But it was just as beautiful and enjoyable as ever.
> 
> For me, THAT is what a great movie is.  It has staying power and you just want to see and hear it again now and then.


The thing I never understood about The Sound of Music is Captain Von Trapp as a submarine commander in the Austrian Navy.  Austria, as the winners of the Geography Bee know, is a land locked country.  Why are they investing in submarines?  Maybe in a country where women spin in bliss on mountain tops, a navy is the first priority for defense.


----------



## Foxfyre

Nosmo King said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night Hubby and I watched "The Sound of Music" yet again.  In two more years this movie will be 50 years old.  We know almost every lyric by heart and can sing along.  We can recite most of the dialogue along with the actors.  But it was just as beautiful and enjoyable as ever.
> 
> For me, THAT is what a great movie is.  It has staying power and you just want to see and hear it again now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I never understood about The Sound of Music is Captain Von Trapp as a submarine commander in the Austrian Navy.  Austria, as the winners of the Geography Bee know, is a land locked country.  Why are they investing in submarines?  Maybe in a country where women spin in bliss on mountain tops, a navy is the first priority for defense.
Click to expand...


LOL.  In reading the history of Captain Von Trapp, I believe at one point he was head of the Austro-Hungarian navy prior to WWII but he did have a fascination with and love for submarines.  (You just can't figure what anybody wants to do for a hobby, yes?  I have a nephew who collects old glass insulators that used to be on power poles--travels all over the region to attend shows featuring just those.)

Anyhow, your question did prompt me to look up the Austro-Hungarian Navy and there is this in Wikipedia which is probably pretty accurate:



> Coat of arms of the Austro-Hungarian Navy.png
> Coat of Arms of the Austro-Hungarian Navy
> 
> Active
> 1786&#8211;1918
> 
> Country
> Austria-Hungary
> 
> Branch
> Navy
> 
> Role
> Defense of the Adriatic Sea
> 
> Size
> 4 Dreadnoughts
> 9 Pre-dreadnoughts
> 4 Coastal defence ships
> 3 Armoured cruisers
> 6 Light cruisers
> 30 Destroyers
> 36 Torpedo boats
> 6 Submarines
> 
> . . . .The Austro-Hungarian Navy was the naval force of Austria-Hungary. Its official name in German was kaiserliche und königliche Kriegsmarine (Imperial and Royal War Navy), abbreviated as k.u.k. Kriegsmarine.
> 
> This navy existed under this name after the formation of the Dual Monarchy in 1867 and continued in service until the end of World War I in 1918. Prior to 1867, the country's naval forces were those of the Austrian Empire. By 1915 a total of 33,735 naval personnel served in the k.u.k. Kriegsmarine.
> 
> Neither Austria nor Hungary had a coast or sea ports after World War I, thus having little or no need for a naval force. The available ports in the Adriatic Sea became parts of Italy and Yugoslavia (today Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia and Montenegro).
> 
> Ships of the k.u.k. Kriegsmarine were designated SMS, for Seiner Majestät Schiff (His Majesty's Ship).
> Austro-Hungarian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And from this pre-WWI map of Europe, we can see that Austria-Hungry did have an extensive coastline.  Gee, the movies can be educational, yes?


----------



## Pop23

Just saw one last night.

42 the Jackie Robinson story. Gonna have to celebrate the start of baseball season with that each year.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



Platoon and Nalin Palin.


----------



## Zona

Sallow said:


> Most Mel Brooks comedies and of course...
> 
> The Producers.



Oh hell yeah.  Blazing saddles.  Perhaps the funniest movies ever made in my opinion.


----------



## Pop23

Dr. Strangelove. How I came to love the bomb

Fail safe

12 angry men


----------



## Synthaholic

I am adding 'Troy' to this list.

The sword fight between Eric Bana and Brad Pitt is epic.

I sometimes wonder if an actor like Pitt truly appreciates what his status has allowed, as an actor.  To get to share a scene like the one with Peter O'Toole is truly special.  Great movie, despite the absence of nudity.


----------



## koshergrl

Lord of the Rings trilogy & now The Hobbit, too.
Braveheart & Gladiator
The Tenth Kingdom
Harry Potter movies ..

Blade Runner
Star Wars (the first 3)
The Fugitive

Fifth Element
Alien(s)...all of those
The Abyss

I'm sure there are more.

Gone With the Wind
African Queen
Rear Window
Dial M for Murder


----------



## Montrovant

koshergrl said:


> Lord of the Rings trilogy & now The Hobbit, too.
> Braveheart & Gladiator
> The Tenth Kingdom
> Harry Potter movies ..
> 
> Blade Runner
> Star Wars (the first 3)
> The Fugitive
> 
> Fifth Element
> Alien(s)...all of those
> The Abyss
> 
> I'm sure there are more.
> 
> Gone With the Wind
> African Queen
> Rear Window
> Dial M for Murder



Some good choices in there.  I wasn't as big on the second and third Rings movies, but still. 
Braveheart was great.  Gladiator I thought was overrated but still a pretty good movie.
Blade Runner and the original Star Wars movies are obviously classics of the genre, as are the first two Alien movies.
The Abyss is starting to be dated, but still a fun watch.

However much we may disagree in reality, we often seem to agree on fiction.


----------



## MondoBongo

rightwinger said:


> Shawshank Redemption
> Godfathers
> Goodfellas
> Casablanca



Shawshank Redemption is on my list as is Last of the Mohicans, but my favorite has to be The Boondock Saints (as in my avatar).  the rope scene ROCKS it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVs9Tuapoqw]Boondock Saints - Rope - YouTube[/ame]

Oh and every year, we watch National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Pop23

Montrovant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord of the Rings trilogy & now The Hobbit, too.
> Braveheart & Gladiator
> The Tenth Kingdom
> Harry Potter movies ..
> 
> Blade Runner
> Star Wars (the first 3)
> The Fugitive
> 
> Fifth Element
> Alien(s)...all of those
> The Abyss
> 
> I'm sure there are more.
> 
> Gone With the Wind
> African Queen
> Rear Window
> Dial M for Murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good choices in there.  I wasn't as big on the second and third Rings movies, but still.
> Braveheart was great.  Gladiator I thought was overrated but still a pretty good movie.
> Blade Runner and the original Star Wars movies are obviously classics of the genre, as are the first two Alien movies.
> The Abyss is starting to be dated, but still a fun watch.
> 
> However much we may disagree in reality, we often seem to agree on fiction.
Click to expand...


Saw Blade Runner on the big screen and loved it. Saw it on the TV and thought it was just OK. 

Fifth element however is great no matter what size screen.


----------



## Montrovant

Pop23 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord of the Rings trilogy & now The Hobbit, too.
> Braveheart & Gladiator
> The Tenth Kingdom
> Harry Potter movies ..
> 
> Blade Runner
> Star Wars (the first 3)
> The Fugitive
> 
> Fifth Element
> Alien(s)...all of those
> The Abyss
> 
> I'm sure there are more.
> 
> Gone With the Wind
> African Queen
> Rear Window
> Dial M for Murder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good choices in there.  I wasn't as big on the second and third Rings movies, but still.
> Braveheart was great.  Gladiator I thought was overrated but still a pretty good movie.
> Blade Runner and the original Star Wars movies are obviously classics of the genre, as are the first two Alien movies.
> The Abyss is starting to be dated, but still a fun watch.
> 
> However much we may disagree in reality, we often seem to agree on fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saw Blade Runner on the big screen and loved it. Saw it on the TV and thought it was just OK.
> 
> Fifth element however is great no matter what size screen.
Click to expand...


You know, I enjoyed Fifth Element, but I didn't think it was great.  Almost all of my friends do, but I thought it was good, not great.  Certainly not on the level of the top sci-fi films.  Rewatchable as hell, though.


----------



## Pop23

Montrovant said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good choices in there.  I wasn't as big on the second and third Rings movies, but still.
> Braveheart was great.  Gladiator I thought was overrated but still a pretty good movie.
> Blade Runner and the original Star Wars movies are obviously classics of the genre, as are the first two Alien movies.
> The Abyss is starting to be dated, but still a fun watch.
> 
> However much we may disagree in reality, we often seem to agree on fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Blade Runner on the big screen and loved it. Saw it on the TV and thought it was just OK.
> 
> Fifth element however is great no matter what size screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I enjoyed Fifth Element, but I didn't think it was great.  Almost all of my friends do, but I thought it was good, not great.  Certainly not on the level of the top sci-fi films.  Rewatchable as hell, though.
Click to expand...


Something about attractive Aliens wearing band-aids?


----------



## LoneLaugher

I am watching "Little Shop of Horrors" with my daughter right now......lots of fun.


----------



## Pop23

LoneLaugher said:


> I am watching "Little Shop of Horrors" with my daughter right now......lots of fun.



Anything scarier than a maniac singing dentist?

(shivers)


----------



## LoneLaugher

That scene with Bill Murray on now.  My 17 y/o ( today ) is laughing her little head off.


----------



## Montrovant

LoneLaugher said:


> I am watching "Little Shop of Horrors" with my daughter right now......lots of fun.



One of the very few musicals I have enjoyed.  

Actually, there's LSoH and the musical Buffy episode, and I can't think of any others offhand.


----------



## Pop23

Montrovant said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching "Little Shop of Horrors" with my daughter right now......lots of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the very few musicals I have enjoyed.
> 
> Actually, there's LSoH and the musical Buffy episode, and I can't think of any others offhand.
Click to expand...


Best little Whorehouse in Texas. Singing hookers, you just can't go wrong


----------



## sitarro

Taxi Driver
Tin Cup
The Fifth Element
The Hunters
Bullet
Bagger Vance
Ferris Beuller
Annie Hall 
Hard Day's Night
Let It Be 
Help
When Harry Met Sally
Blazing Saddles
A Few Good Men
My Cousin Vinny
Stripes
Against All Odds
Blues Brothers
1941


----------



## Foxfyre

Encore has been featuring "Out of Africa" for the last several weeks and now I am hopelessly hooked.  It lacks the happy, live happily ever after, ending I generally demand of my favorite movies, but the visual impact, the sound track, the plot and sub plots, are pure artistry.


----------



## Mr. H.

School Of Rock is a good'n.


----------



## Gracie

I just watched Avatar again day before yesterday. This makes it about the 20th time, lol.

My sister gave me The Godfather I and II. So guess what I will be watching..again..this weekend?


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> I just watched Avatar again day before yesterday. This makes it about the 20th time, lol.
> 
> My sister gave me The Godfather I and II. So guess what I will be watching..again..this weekend?



Ewww.  Avatar was one of the most overrated movies in history!


----------



## Mr. H.

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Avatar again day before yesterday. This makes it about the 20th time, lol.
> 
> My sister gave me The Godfather I and II. So guess what I will be watching..again..this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.  Avatar was one of the most overrated movies in history!
Click to expand...


On the surface it was quite entertaining, and well made. Despite the confiscation and bastardization of Roger Dean's artwork which has been around for 40 years...

Roger Dean


----------



## numan

I often enjoy curling up with one of my two favorite movies  and thinking -- which shall it be? Eisenstein's *Ivan Grozny* [Ivan the Terrible], or Resnais' *Last Year at Marienbad*?

The magnificent Ivan Grozny!  The enchantment of its black-and-white photography! Those wonderful _tableau!_ -- I never tire of them! -- such an insight into 19th century acting styles, preserved in a Russian time capsule -- a glimpse of what otherwise would have been lost forever to history!

And the fascinating interleaving of the Byzantine Empire, 16th century Russia, and the State of Paranoia ruled by Stalin!

 Hard to get more history in so short a space!
.


----------



## Truthseeker420

- No Country For Old Men
- O Brother Where Art Thou
- Dumb And Dumber
- Emperor of the North
- Kill bill
- Pulp Fiction
- The last Emperor 
- U turn


----------



## Truthseeker420

V for Vendetta


----------



## numan

But then there is Alan Resnais' masterwork! -- his marvelous 1961 classic, *L'Année Dernière à Marienbad*: "Last Year at Marienbad." It resonates so much with my vision of Western civilization!

 There are so many wonderful aspects of Western culture, and I would feel an unutterable impoverishment of my soul if I were no longer a participant in that civilization, particularly its "high culture." Yet, deep in my heart, there is a kind of disgust for the core of that civilization.

What is it that I find so repellent about Western civilization? Well, it is an intensely militaristic culture, and its oppressive armies, tyrannical rulers and proto-policestate brainwashing have been at its core since the days of the Roman Empire. 

And then the ugly, heavy impedimenta of European nobility! -- which, of course, was transmitted across the Atlantic to infect America. 

So different, so _very_ different from the lightness, the grace and the elegance of traditional Chinese and Japanese art!

But, from a purely artistic standard, what I find so offensive about the culture of the West can be summed up in a single word: *grandeur*.  Even worse: *folie de grandeur* ! Running like a cancer through the Western soul is an obsessive and unceasing egoism and vanity, an urge to present oneself as more than one really is. There is a dreadful pomposity about so much of the traditional high culture of Europe; one sees it in music, architecture, painting, cuisine, even furniture! Everything is unremittingly grand, crowded with ornateness, so often wearying to eye, ear and mind. All those nobles and prelates insisting on their portraits being crammed into the most sacred works of art! 

Since the artists were the creatures --- indeed, the slaves --- of the nobility and the Church, they had no choice but to flatter the obscenely inflated vanity of those who held power over them.

*L'Année Dernière à Marienbad* exemplifies all this magnificently. There is never a moment's respite from grandeur -- it is stifling, obsessive and hallucinatory. The people are slaves to convention, to formality, to the lies of their delusions. There is not an inch of space on which to relax, to be human. Remember the wonderful scene in the formal gardens of the spa: only the people cast shadows!  only the not quite alive people!  while all the rest of the world -- the trees, bushes, buildings -- is magnificent and dead and shadowless! The humans wander like aimless ghosts through the grandeur of European civilization --- and through its postwar spiritual wreckage! The film has a quality of dream, nightmare, delirium ---- even of the after-death state.
.


----------



## Pop23

Young frankenstein

Cause it be a hoot!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> Some good choices in there.  I wasn't as big on the second and third Rings movies, but still.
> Braveheart was great.  Gladiator I thought was overrated but still a pretty good movie.
> Blade Runner and the original Star Wars movies are obviously classics of the genre, as are the first two Alien movies.
> The Abyss is starting to be dated, but still a fun watch.
> 
> However much we may disagree in reality, we often seem to agree on fiction.



I read "The Abyss" years before the film was released. It was written in conjunction with the film, but released right as production began.

I guess from a special effects POV, it's getting dated - but the story and subject matter are timeless.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gracie said:


> I just watched Avatar again day before yesterday. This makes it about the 20th time, lol.
> 
> My sister gave me The Godfather I and II. So guess what I will be watching..again..this weekend?



IF you watch I, II, then III all in a row, then III is actually a good movie. Context saves it.


----------



## Pop23

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good choices in there.  I wasn't as big on the second and third Rings movies, but still.
> Braveheart was great.  Gladiator I thought was overrated but still a pretty good movie.
> Blade Runner and the original Star Wars movies are obviously classics of the genre, as are the first two Alien movies.
> The Abyss is starting to be dated, but still a fun watch.
> 
> However much we may disagree in reality, we often seem to agree on fiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read "The Abyss" years before the film was released. It was written in conjunction with the film, but released right as production began.
> 
> I guess from a special effects POV, it's getting dated - *but the story and subject matter are timeless.*
Click to expand...


Movies that can do that are true gems.


----------



## Samson

I admit, its mostly to see Selma Hayek with a snake.


----------



## numan

'
I think it is retrogressive to think of our situation as primarily a *left* versus *right* battle. That is so....so....*20th century!* I see it primarily as a confrontation between rationality and irrationality.

 Irrationality dominates the life of humans; it has tremendous momentum and must run its course until it crashes. Struggling with it is mainly a waste of energy. Nothing will be done until we live in a wasteland of rubble, and the survivors have had their faces ground down into the dirt of their hopes and delusions.

There are two images which seem to me to be especially apposite to our present time. Both are from the second "Jurassic Park" movie. A group of helpless, terrified humans are running in disorganized panic down a dark, muddy jungle path pursued by a tyrannosaurus rex. What more perfect representation could there be for what awaits humanity in the 21st century! One guess what the dinosaur represents! (hint: spelled backwards it is "ytilanoitarri"). If humans thought, in the 20th century, that they were helpless creatures being consumed by forces which they could not understand and could not control -- *they ain't seen nuthin' yet!!*






The other image is of the tyrannosaurus rex silhouetted against the glittering, modern wonderland city of San Diego and bellowing in rage and frustration. A dinosaur raging through San Diego is very like the Neo-Cons and their ilk stalking through the twenty-first century and bellowing  at what they cannot understand.






Isn't it quintessentially American that the people in the film are completely uninteresting, while what one really is fascinated by are the monsters which they unleash?
.


----------



## freedombecki

numan said:


> '
> I think it is retrogressive to think of our situation as primarily a *left* versus *right* battle. That is so....so....*20th century!* I see it primarily as a confrontation between rationality and irrationality.
> 
> Irrationality dominates the life of humans; it has tremendous momentum and must run its course until it crashes. Struggling with it is mainly a waste of energy. Nothing will be done until we live in a wasteland of rubble, and the survivors have had their faces ground down into the dirt of their hopes and delusions.
> 
> There are two images which seem to me to be especially apposite to our present time. Both are from the second "Jurassic Park" movie. A group of helpless, terrified humans are running in disorganized panic down a dark, muddy jungle path pursued by a tyrannosaurus rex. What more perfect representation could there be for what awaits humanity in the 21st century! One guess what the dinosaur represents! (hint: spelled backwards it is "ytilanoitarri"). If humans thought, in the 20th century, that they were helpless creatures being consumed by forces which they could not understand and could not control -- *they ain't seen nuthin' yet!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other image is of the tyrannosaurus rex silhouetted against the glittering, modern wonderland city of San Diego and bellowing in rage and frustration. A dinosaur raging through San Diego is very like the Neo-Cons and their ilk stalking through the twenty-first century and bellowing at what they cannot understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it quintessentially American that the people in the film are completely uninteresting, while what one really is fascinated by are the monsters which they unleash?
> .


You don't have to worry, numan. There are more people on the left of the aisle in Southern California than there are of my conservative "ilk." Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Gracie

For Samson:


----------



## Billo_Really

*Orgasmo* is another good one!​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKURr_YoNXI]Orgazmo Trex scene - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ORCnvGnaAM]Orgazmo - I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbA532gcU_g]How's it going G-Fresh? - Orgazmo (1997) - YouTube[/ame]

My favorite part in that last scene, is right after the mafia guys trash the sushi bar,   someone say's,_ "why don't they call the police"_ and everyone just laughs!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

There is no spoon


----------



## Pop23

How could I forget *Mars Attacks* Any movie that destroys Congress is a must see!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze5Mf8qZOtc&feature=player_detailpage]Mars Attacks! Tom Jones Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## numan

'

Dear me!! I hope that statement doesn't get you on  a Terrorist Watch List, Pops !!

.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I'm fairly certain that I've seen the movie The Big Lebowski over 400 times.

I can recite most of the dialog from memory, and generally annoy the piss out of anyone watching it with me - but I am almost always in the mood to watch that movie.


----------



## Pop23

numan said:


> '
> 
> Dear me!! I hope that statement doesn't get you on  a Terrorist Watch List, Pops !!
> 
> .



Well, we still have the POTUS and the SCOTUS and as our Friend Jack Nicholson was fond of sayin'

Two outta three ain't bad!


----------



## Steelplate

Lord of the Rings
Pulp Fiction
The original Jaws
Harry Potter films
Good Will Hunting
Steel Magnolias(hit her! Go ahead...Knock her block off!)
Finding Nemo
It's a Wonderful Life(at Christmas)
Plus just about every superhero movie made

Exceptions to the superhero rule:
First Hulk movie(with Nick Nolte)
Superman movies...thus far. I've seen them all...I think the character is TOO clean and perfect...Capt. America could be that way too...but he has the rest of the Avengers to keep him grounded.
The 2nd Ghost Rider.


----------



## Patric7olicoe

Money is like sex, both seem more important when you do not have them


----------



## Synthaholic

I think I have to add Green Lantern to my list.


----------



## Synthaholic

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night Hubby and I watched "The Sound of Music" yet again.  In two more years this movie will be 50 years old.  We know almost every lyric by heart and can sing along.  We can recite most of the dialogue along with the actors.  But it was just as beautiful and enjoyable as ever.
> 
> For me, THAT is what a great movie is.  It has staying power and you just want to see and hear it again now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I never understood about The Sound of Music is Captain Von Trapp as a submarine commander in the Austrian Navy.  Austria, as the winners of the Geography Bee know, is a land locked country.  Why are they investing in submarines?  Maybe in a country where women spin in bliss on mountain tops, a navy is the first priority for defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  In reading the history of Captain Von Trapp, I believe at one point he was head of the Austro-Hungarian navy prior to WWII but he did have a fascination with and love for submarines.  (You just can't figure what anybody wants to do for a hobby, yes?  I have a nephew who collects old glass insulators that used to be on power poles--travels all over the region to attend shows featuring just those.)
> 
> Anyhow, your question did prompt me to look up the Austro-Hungarian Navy and there is this in Wikipedia which is probably pretty accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat of arms of the Austro-Hungarian Navy.png
> Coat of Arms of the Austro-Hungarian Navy
> 
> Active
> 1786&#8211;1918
> 
> Country
> Austria-Hungary
> 
> Branch
> Navy
> 
> Role
> Defense of the Adriatic Sea
> 
> Size
> 4 Dreadnoughts
> 9 Pre-dreadnoughts
> 4 Coastal defence ships
> 3 Armoured cruisers
> 6 Light cruisers
> 30 Destroyers
> 36 Torpedo boats
> 6 Submarines
> 
> . . . .The Austro-Hungarian Navy was the naval force of Austria-Hungary. Its official name in German was kaiserliche und königliche Kriegsmarine (Imperial and Royal War Navy), abbreviated as k.u.k. Kriegsmarine.
> 
> This navy existed under this name after the formation of the Dual Monarchy in 1867 and continued in service until the end of World War I in 1918. Prior to 1867, the country's naval forces were those of the Austrian Empire. By 1915 a total of 33,735 naval personnel served in the k.u.k. Kriegsmarine.
> 
> Neither Austria nor Hungary had a coast or sea ports after World War I, thus having little or no need for a naval force. The available ports in the Adriatic Sea became parts of Italy and Yugoslavia (today Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia and Montenegro).
> 
> Ships of the k.u.k. Kriegsmarine were designated SMS, for Seiner Majestät Schiff (His Majesty's Ship).
> Austro-Hungarian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And from this pre-WWI map of Europe, we can see that Austria-Hungry did have an extensive coastline.  Gee, the movies can be educational, yes?
Click to expand...

Where's Poland?


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> I think I have to add Green Lantern to my list.



Is this sarcasm?  Or maybe belongs in a list of terrible movies and you are in the wrong thread?


----------



## Foxfyre

Synthaholic said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I never understood about The Sound of Music is Captain Von Trapp as a submarine commander in the Austrian Navy.  Austria, as the winners of the Geography Bee know, is a land locked country.  Why are they investing in submarines?  Maybe in a country where women spin in bliss on mountain tops, a navy is the first priority for defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  In reading the history of Captain Von Trapp, I believe at one point he was head of the Austro-Hungarian navy prior to WWII but he did have a fascination with and love for submarines.  (You just can't figure what anybody wants to do for a hobby, yes?  I have a nephew who collects old glass insulators that used to be on power poles--travels all over the region to attend shows featuring just those.)
> 
> Anyhow, your question did prompt me to look up the Austro-Hungarian Navy and there is this in Wikipedia which is probably pretty accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat of arms of the Austro-Hungarian Navy.png
> Coat of Arms of the Austro-Hungarian Navy
> 
> Active
> 1786&#8211;1918
> 
> Country
> Austria-Hungary
> 
> Branch
> Navy
> 
> Role
> Defense of the Adriatic Sea
> 
> Size
> 4 Dreadnoughts
> 9 Pre-dreadnoughts
> 4 Coastal defence ships
> 3 Armoured cruisers
> 6 Light cruisers
> 30 Destroyers
> 36 Torpedo boats
> 6 Submarines
> 
> . . . .The Austro-Hungarian Navy was the naval force of Austria-Hungary. Its official name in German was kaiserliche und königliche Kriegsmarine (Imperial and Royal War Navy), abbreviated as k.u.k. Kriegsmarine.
> 
> This navy existed under this name after the formation of the Dual Monarchy in 1867 and continued in service until the end of World War I in 1918. Prior to 1867, the country's naval forces were those of the Austrian Empire. By 1915 a total of 33,735 naval personnel served in the k.u.k. Kriegsmarine.
> 
> Neither Austria nor Hungary had a coast or sea ports after World War I, thus having little or no need for a naval force. The available ports in the Adriatic Sea became parts of Italy and Yugoslavia (today Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia and Montenegro).
> 
> Ships of the k.u.k. Kriegsmarine were designated SMS, for Seiner Majestät Schiff (His Majesty's Ship).
> Austro-Hungarian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And from this pre-WWI map of Europe, we can see that Austria-Hungry did have an extensive coastline.  Gee, the movies can be educational, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's Poland?
Click to expand...


From I think the late 18th century to I think 1918--history class was a LONG time ago--there was no independent Polish state.  The Poles got their own country back as a result of WWI.


----------



## JWBooth

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_kipR_3LnY]DALTON TRUMBO'S ... JOHNNY GOT HIS GUN (1971 original) : CLIPS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## t_polkow

The Godfather

Good fellows

A Bronx tale

Reds

The Grapes of Wrath

The DEER Hunter


----------



## Gracie

Looking at that map...I was kind of agog at Ottoman Empire. Wow. I feel so old.


----------



## Gracie

I think I already mentioned it, but LOTR's trilogy. I just watched it again yesterday. Tonight, after Game Of Thrones, I plan to watch avatar. Again.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gracie said:


> I think I already mentioned it, but LOTR's trilogy. I just watched it again yesterday. Tonight, after Game Of Thrones, I plan to watch avatar. Again.


You wouldn't be watching that shit if you'd have seen *Orgazmo*!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En5PJCehkn0]SUCK THAT COCK | Orgazmo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have to add Green Lantern to my list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sarcasm?  Or maybe belongs in a list of terrible movies and you are in the wrong thread?
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it!  Sinestro could not look any better, and Mark Strong played him perfectly.

My only real complaint was the unimaginative uses for the ring.


----------



## Synthaholic

Foxfyre said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  In reading the history of Captain Von Trapp, I believe at one point he was head of the Austro-Hungarian navy prior to WWII but he did have a fascination with and love for submarines.  (You just can't figure what anybody wants to do for a hobby, yes?  I have a nephew who collects old glass insulators that used to be on power poles--travels all over the region to attend shows featuring just those.)
> 
> Anyhow, your question did prompt me to look up the Austro-Hungarian Navy and there is this in Wikipedia which is probably pretty accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> And from this pre-WWI map of Europe, we can see that Austria-Hungry did have an extensive coastline.  Gee, the movies can be educational, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From I think the late 18th century to I think 1918--history class was a LONG time ago--there was no independent Polish state.  The Poles got their own country back as a result of WWI.
Click to expand...

I checked Wiki - you are correct!


----------



## Gracie

Fried Green Tomatoes. Which is coming on right now, so...I'm off to my bed to watch it.


----------



## jan

Alien (1 and 2)

Back To The Future (all 3)

Steel Magnolias

Gone With The Wind

The Ten Commandments (Charlton Heston)

The Wizard Of Oz



There's a bunch of others, but I suppose this is a good start.


----------



## TwistedSuze13

JAWS

Shallow Grave
Shirley Valentine
Birdcage
Harvey
Young Frankenstein
The Green Mile
Shawshank Redemption
Duel
Fargo
Muriel's Wedding
Bad Seed

There are Many more, but that's a good start.

After seeing it in the theater 12 times, I don't know how I could forget Gladiator.
It's a Russell Crowe thing.

Also:

Hannibal  (but I had read the book before seeing it the first time which adds much detail to Hannibal's character)
Verdict
Fahrenheit 451  -  from Ray Bradbury's book. ...Do NOT confuse with Fahrenheit 911, which is the piece of crap from Michael Moore)
The British Miss Marple movies - ONLY the ones with Margaret Rutherford as Miss Marple.
Mother Love - (1989) - Diana Rigg is the MIL from HELL. Originally a miniseries - 3 parts.


----------



## Foxfyre

For the past several weeks until recently, Encore had been offering "Out of Africa" - Meryl Streep and Robert Redford.   I had seen it once decades ago, and this time I was taken in by the story line, the tremendous sound track, and cinemaphotography that you find in few movies.  Watched it several times over the weeks it was featured and now that it has gone off, I ordered the DVD.


----------



## Synthaholic

I think I have to add 'The Three Stooges' to my list, because every time it's on, I have to watch a bit of it.  I think it was amazingly good.


----------



## High_Gravity

Boondock Saints and the Burbs, the Burbs reminds me of when I was a kid.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



Gladiator , A knights tale, Battleship, Mr and Mrs Smith. There are more )


----------



## trams

Loved The Boondock Saints 1 and 2. Dogma is one I will always watch.


----------



## High_Gravity

I should also Dead Presidents and Beerfest.


----------



## whitehall

tinydancer said:


> Cape Fear with two of my favorite actors Mitchum and Peck.
> 
> Peck of course in To Kill a Mockingbird.



You gotta like "On the Beach" if you like Peck films. 
Vintage Bob Mitchum "Thunder Road". He even sings the title song.


----------



## Zona

The transporter, Blazing saddles, Shawshank ....there are many.


----------



## JWBooth

The Bogart/Bacall movies, the Thin Man series, most anything with Cary Grant especially when teamed with Kathryn Hepburn.
Cape Fear (Robert Mitchum version)
To Kill a Mockingbird
Buster Keaton silents
Marx Brothers talkies


----------



## Pop23

Mad Max

The Great Escape

Rear Window


----------



## bodecea

Gone with the Wind

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## toshiro

Repo Man
Blade Runner
Fifth Element
O Brother Where Art Thou & Intolerable Cruelty
Rushmore
The Incredibles, Treasure Planet


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBeMUoMTeZo]Lawrence of Arabia (7/8) Movie CLIP - A Prophet's Shadow (1962) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

numan said:


> I often enjoy curling up with one of my two favorite movies  and thinking -- which shall it be? Eisenstein's *Ivan Grozny* [Ivan the Terrible], or Resnais' *Last Year at Marienbad*?
> 
> The magnificent Ivan Grozny!  The enchantment of its black-and-white photography! Those wonderful _tableau!_ -- I never tire of them! -- such an insight into 19th century acting styles, preserved in a Russian time capsule -- a glimpse of what otherwise would have been lost forever to history!
> 
> And the fascinating interleaving of the Byzantine Empire, 16th century Russia, and the State of Paranoia ruled by Stalin!
> 
> Hard to get more history in so short a space!
> .


Numan,

I watched a classic Russian black & white film way back in the 1950s.  For some reason it made an impression on me and I was quite surprised to see it playing recently on _Turner Classic Movies._  The name of the film (and its warrior protagonist) is _Ilyha Murometz._  If you're into that genre, and if you haven't already seen it, I'm sure you'll like this one.


----------



## The Professor

If I can name only one:

Up

If I could name more than one, I would include some musicals:

My Fair Lady
South Pacific
Phantom of the Opera
The Sound of Music


----------



## jon_berzerk

back to the future 

one two and three 

preferably in that order


----------



## tinydancer

Zulu

did I put up Zulu yet?


----------



## tinydancer

13th warrior

awesome freaking movie


----------



## tinydancer

Mississippi Masala

am I alone out here?


----------



## tinydancer

pkay okay okay

okay okay okay

Night of the Hunter


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Mississippi Masala
> 
> am I alone out here?



sorry... haven't seen any of the three you mentioned...


----------



## tinydancer

Ok ok ok............

The Bad Seed

that will lure testarosa in.....................


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi Masala
> 
> am I alone out here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry... haven't seen any of the three you mentioned...
Click to expand...


You haven't seen Mitchum in Night of the Hunter?

Im going to cry.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh this hurts.

I am in pain.


----------



## tinydancer

Can I sob now over the Night of the Hunter? I swear I will cry so big.


----------



## bayoubill

I could name a bunch...

here's a few just off the top of my head:

Bend It Like Beckham
Beverly Hills Cop (the first one)
Ferris Beuller's Day Off
Back To the Future (the first one)
O Brother Where Art Thou
Raising Arizona
The Replacement Killers
La Femme Nikita
The Professional (aka Leon)
The Bourne Identity
The Bourne Supremacy
To Live And Die In L.A.
Terminator (first and second)
Toy Story (first and third)
The Incredibles
Monsters, Inc.
Ghostbusters (first one)
nearly any of Meryl Streep's movies

I'll stop now... but I could easily name another coupla dozen...


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Can I sob now over the Night of the Hunter? I swear I will cry so big.



I'll check it out at my earliest opportunity... I promise...


----------



## tinydancer

ok I'm being a drama queen. 

Anyone who has not seen Night of the Hunter..................please go rent it.


----------



## tinydancer

Big Country.


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I sob now over the Night of the Hunter? I swear I will cry so big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check it out at my earliest opportunity... I promise...
Click to expand...


And you will love it promise.


----------



## tinydancer

The Bad Seed. Want to get really spooked out though?

The Changeling.


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> The Bad Seed. Want to get really spooked out though?
> 
> The Changeling.



funny that I've never seen a single one of the movies you've mentioned so far...

all on me, of course...


----------



## bayoubill

more movies I wouldn't mind seeing over and over again:

Die Hard (first one)
Pinocchio
Silence Of The Lambs
Places In the Heart
Something Wild
Stop Making Sense
History Of Violence
Running Scared
Runaway Train
Five Easy Pieces
Used Cars
Blues Brothers (first one)
Paper Moon
Paris, Texas
Kill Bill (both parts)

I could name more...


----------



## tinydancer

Spooked man.

The Changeling...

Some movies are scary, some movies are spooky..........


----------



## tinydancer

Fright Night..


----------



## tinydancer

Ok ok ok.........Saturday the 14th...............no one would ever love me after this one but what the heck....It was a hysterical movie.


----------



## tinydancer

Tremors was so funny.


----------



## tinydancer

Well this one will guarantee I will never be hit on on the net again....

The Burbs

I love the Burbs................


----------



## jon_berzerk

a few that i like to watch again

the man with one red shoe 

sneakers 

casino 

goodfellas 

a bronx tale 

sleepers

the green mile 

shawshank redemption

the road to perdition 

pulp fiction


----------



## PredFan

The 5th Element
Tremors 1 & 2


----------



## rightwinger

tinydancer said:


> ok I'm being a drama queen.
> 
> Anyone who has not seen Night of the Hunter..................please go rent it.



Creepy film

The scene with Shelly Winters underwater with her throat cut still scares me


----------



## Nosmo King

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'm being a drama queen.
> 
> Anyone who has not seen Night of the Hunter..................please go rent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy film
> 
> The scene with Shelly Winters underwater with her throat cut still scares me
Click to expand...

Robert Mitchum chanting "Childrun!  Childrun!" with "LOVE" and "HATE" tattooed to his knuckles.  That's chilling.

Charles Laughton made his debut as a director with Night of the Hunter.


----------



## numan

Nosmo King said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'm being a drama queen.
> 
> Anyone who has not seen Night of the Hunter..................please go rent it.
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy film
> 
> The scene with Shelly Winters underwater with her throat cut still scares me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Robert Mitchum chanting "Childrun!  Childrun!" with "LOVE" and "HATE" tattooed to his knuckles.  That's chilling.
Click to expand...

I consider _Night of the Hunter_ to be the best of the Post-War American _films noirs_.

I own a copy of _Night of the Hunter_. I like to watch it from time to time, since it embodies so much of the essence of America.

The tension of so much evil is finally released in the catharsis of the good, brave old lady shooting the monster with buckshot.

"Deceiver, Guts and Guns Make America What It Is" · · 
.


----------



## Nosmo King

numan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy film
> 
> The scene with Shelly Winters underwater with her throat cut still scares me
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Mitchum chanting "Childrun!  Childrun!" with "LOVE" and "HATE" tattooed to his knuckles.  That's chilling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I consider Night of the Hunter to be the best of the Post-War American films noirs.*
> I own a copy of _Night of the Hunter_. I like to watch it from time to time, since it embodies so much of the essence of America.
> 
> The tension of so much evil is finally released in the catharsis of the good, brave old lady shooting the monster with buckshot.
> 
> "Deceiver, Guts and Guns Make America What It Is" · ·
> .
Click to expand...

That's a big statement!  When one considers the work of Nicholas Ray (In a Lonely Place), John Huston (The Asphalt Jungle) John Farrow (The Big Clock), you'll find plenty of claimants to the title 'Best Post-War American film noir.

But Night of the Hunter did something with the genre no other film noir did: the story was taken off the city streets and placed in a little Ohio river town in the country.  That alone was innovative.  The shadows, deep focus, pacing and narration (by a female rather than a male protagonist) kept Night of the Hunter grounded in the tradition of film noir.


----------



## whitehall

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'm being a drama queen.
> 
> Anyone who has not seen Night of the Hunter..................please go rent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy film
> 
> The scene with Shelly Winters underwater with her throat cut still scares me
Click to expand...


The strangest film Mitch was ever in. I liked it but it was downright creepy. The money was in the doll. Now you don't have to watch it.


----------



## dilloduck

Joe Dirt


----------



## Smilebong

The Bourne Trilogy.

I think I have seen them each 7 times.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



1.  Babes in Toyland (aka: March of the Wooden Solders), Laurel and Hardy;

2.  Monty Python and the Holy Grail;

3.  Run Silent Run Deep;

4.  Paint You Wagon;

5.  Independence Day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXpM6-RPs5A]March of the Wooden Soldiers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## whitehall

Eastwood movies. Clint was his snarling best in the Dirty Harry stuff and I liked Sudden Impact the best. Hang 'em High was his best western with a close second "Outlaw Josie Wales". Chief Dan George almost stole the movie.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Too many to list.
Godfather
Patton
Animal House
Slingblade
Chronicles of Riddick
Shawshank Redemption
Oh Brother where art thou
......


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ9N7oCKC1E]Jonathan Winters Gas Station Scene from It's a Mad Mad Mad World - YouTube[/ame]

My favorite at the time along with *What's up doc?*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

iamwhatiseem said:


> Too many to list.
> Godfather
> Patton
> Animal House
> Slingblade
> Chronicles of Riddick
> Shawshank Redemption
> Oh Brother where art thou
> ......



Dontcha know you it.

The last time I saw *Animal House* was when I went to Togo's.

Night of the Living Dead
Dawn of the Dead
Assault on Precinct 13
Die Hard
The Fifth Element
Goldfinger
The Hidden
The Hills Have Eyes
Honkeytonk Man
Madness of King George
Midnight Express
Night of the Comet
Rent-a-Kid
12 Monkeys
Vanishing Point


----------



## jon_berzerk

The man with the one red shoe 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQDh0rseFY0]The Man With One Red Shoe (1985) Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111

One movie I like is REAL GENIUS - 1985!! (I recommend it)

Excellent movie...... THEY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THIS ANYMORE


----------



## tinydancer

Dude111 said:


> One movie I like is REAL GENIUS - 1985!! (I recommend it)
> 
> Excellent movie...... THEY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THIS ANYMORE



Val was at his best. Only topped by his performance in Tombstone. 

His "I drank what" still kills me


----------



## tinydancer

Now speaking of Tombstone............

I get into these threads and think to myself damn I'm lucky my husband loves me and put ups with me. ETA: really bad grammar but I'm shit faced



I could watch this movie a million and a quizzillion times.


----------



## JWBooth

Fast Times at Ridgemont High

Just to watch Phoebe Cates climb out of the pool one more time.


----------



## Sarah G

Something's Gotta Give

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Sarah G

tinydancer said:


> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One movie I like is REAL GENIUS - 1985!! (I recommend it)
> 
> Excellent movie...... THEY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THIS ANYMORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Val was at his best. Only topped by his performance in Tombstone.
> 
> His "I drank what" still kills me
Click to expand...


I just heard on the news last night that Elizabeth Vargas is in rehab for alcohol abuse.  Man, I never saw that one coming.  She's such a beauty and seemed so regal.  Can't imagine her smashed.


----------



## Montrovant

Dude111 said:


> One movie I like is REAL GENIUS - 1985!! (I recommend it)
> 
> Excellent movie...... THEY DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THIS ANYMORE



A friend's father calls me Laslo.


----------



## Gracie

Currently watching Fellowship of the Ring. Next up, Two Towers. This is like....the 25th time I have watched this flick? I hope King Returns comes on after Two Towers. Back to back to back. I even own the dvd's but when they are on tv, I watch.


----------



## rebelgirl

My favorite movies change from time to time that I wish to see over and over. Right now it's Stepmom with Susan Sarandon (love Susan) and Julia Roberts. I cry everytime it gets to the restaurant scene.


----------



## Nova78

Duel 
Bullitt
Dirty Harry
Easy Rider


----------



## Political Junky

The Italian Job
V for Vendetta


----------



## JOSweetHeart

rebelgirl said:


> My favorite movies change from time to time that I wish to see over and over. Right now it's Stepmom with Susan Sarandon (love Susan) and Julia Roberts. I cry everytime it gets to the restaurant scene.


That is where I fall apart too.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Trajan

Mr. H. said:


> Dune (1984).



did you try this Dune here?

Dune (TV Mini-Series 2000) - IMDb

it was shot by Vittorio Storaro, cinematography Oscars for Apocalypse now, Last Emperor... John Hurt, Ian McNeice etc.   expands the story way beyond the 3 hours you get with whatever his name was... etc...


----------



## Trajan

movie(s) I could (do)  watch over and over....Lawrence of Arabia ( extended version), Lion in Winter, Apocalypse Now ( redux), Bridge on the River Kwai.....oh and Ben-Hur.....


----------



## Sallow

Trajan said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dune (1984).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try this Dune here?
> 
> Dune (TV Mini-Series 2000) - IMDb
> 
> it was shot by Vittorio Storaro, cinematography Oscars for Apocalypse now, Last Emperor... John Hurt, Ian McNeice etc.   expands the story way beyond the 3 hours you get with whatever his name was... etc...
Click to expand...


I didn't care for it.


----------



## Sallow

Trajan said:


> movie(s) I could (do)  watch over and over....Lawrence of Arabia ( extended version), Lion in Winter, Apocalypse Now ( redux), Bridge on the River Kwai.....oh and Ben-Hur.....



All good.


----------



## rebelgirl

JOSweetHeart said:


> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite movies change from time to time that I wish to see over and over. Right now it's Stepmom with Susan Sarandon (love Susan) and Julia Roberts. I cry everytime it gets to the restaurant scene.
> 
> 
> 
> That is where I fall apart too.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Hey Holly, didn't know you were here. What a surprise!! Glad you came over!! God Bless!!


----------



## skye

Ben Hur

That is a movie that affects me deeply I love it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cxf365YqWA]Ben Hur galley scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart

rebelgirl said:


> Hey Holly, didn't know you were here. What a surprise!! Glad you came over!! God Bless!!


Actually I've been here for a year and a half now, so it is cool to see you here too!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## rebelgirl

JOSweetHeart said:


> rebelgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Holly, didn't know you were here. What a surprise!! Glad you came over!! God Bless!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I've been here for a year and a half now, so it is cool to see you here too!
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Well how about that. I had no idea. I feel more at home now since another fan of David Phelps is here!! Can't tell you how happy I am you are here!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Right back at you!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## RKMBrown

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



Sergeant York.


----------



## armada

porn movie


----------



## Esmeralda

"The Three Faces of Eve"

Most Hitchcock films


----------



## Uncensored2008

Trajan said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dune (1984).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try this Dune here?
> 
> Dune (TV Mini-Series 2000) - IMDb
> 
> it was shot by Vittorio Storaro, cinematography Oscars for Apocalypse now, Last Emperor... John Hurt, Ian McNeice etc.   expands the story way beyond the 3 hours you get with whatever his name was... etc...
Click to expand...


Excellent.

After the crap that was released in the theaters, it was nice to see Dune done right.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dead Presidents.


----------



## Mr. H.

Trajan said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dune (1984).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you try this Dune here?
> 
> Dune (TV Mini-Series 2000) - IMDb
> 
> it was shot by Vittorio Storaro, cinematography Oscars for Apocalypse now, Last Emperor... John Hurt, Ian McNeice etc.   expands the story way beyond the 3 hours you get with whatever his name was... etc...
Click to expand...


Yes and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## NLT




----------



## Jughead

Well, seeing that it is the start of the Christmas Season, I could easily watch "A Christmas Carol", 1951 version, every week till Christmas. Great movie!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP2HnAXHHqg]Scrooge (A Christmas Carol) 1951 Alastair Sim.) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Currently the Jason Borne franchise.


 I am also reading the books over again a few times....


----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## tinydancer

I'm a kid at heart

Monster Squad.  Tremors. Oh geeze louize that movie is so funny. The Goonies.

Lost Boys. Oh boy I can go on forever.


----------



## tinydancer

My new pup actually cried today at the beginning of *stand by me* She cried with the song. At the beginning of the movie. It was unfreaking real to see.

I love movies like this. Stand by Me takes your breath away. 

Yeah. Stand by Me.

Just wanted to do this before I take her out again. At the beginning of the movie is orchestrated stand by me. I was really stunned to watch this moment. When you get Dreyfuss coming up in his car but the sound behind it my pup ran to the screen and cried. Now maybe most of you don't know, hounds cry. And they know our souls. Raven cried. 

And when the moment came for Chopper she hit the tv man. I was just sitting back watching my dog and loving the wonderfullness of her because she understands. And she was pissed off at the kids.

She followed the whole movie in front of the tv screen. I've not seen the like.


----------



## tinydancer

Saturday the 14th.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Yeah;

But for sheer fantasy without a hint of plausibility, I still have to go with "An Inconvenient Truth." 

A great parody of what it is to be utterly mindless and controlled by hysteric morons...


----------



## longknife

Every time I watch Avatar, I see something new, interesting, and beautiful.


----------



## Connery

The story, the cast and the production.


----------



## paperview




----------



## Connery




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## High_Gravity

Scarface.


----------



## tinydancer

Ok I am so sick so I'm posting on NyQuil Day. I have never done this before. So I don't know whats going to happen.

I live with a great guy my husband for over 25 years. But he has this one passion called B movie specials. 

I'm going to put on Valley of the Gwangi. If I post during this movie I think I should be exempt from a potential ban. 



Have mercy.


----------



## tinydancer

Connery said:


> The story, the cast and the production.



When Geraldine stands at the train station.....................


----------



## Bloodrock44

Outlaw Josey Wales, Braveheart, Apocalypse Now, Jeremiah Johnson and Gettysburg


----------



## Imidator

Monty Python's The meaning of life


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Rise Of The Guardians" Watched that quite a few times now.

"The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey" Love the LoTR movies, and though this one took a viewing and some thought to get into, once I got into it I really got into it. Didn't like the drawves at first, but they grow on you as Gandalf said. By the time of the 3 trolls encounter, when they all rush out to help Bilbo I was in their camp.  The song at Bilbo's in front of the fireplace was lovely.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Deep Throat.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Kung Pao: Enter the Fist*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voaJ-MeeEsI]Matrix Cow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

*Grindhouse: Planet Terror*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWh_By_vFGw]Planet Terror Balisong Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Zulu just got two copies. 

I love this movie this is forever.


----------



## tinydancer

Already went into Lion in Winter in another thread.


----------



## Esmeralda

Far from Heaven (2002) 
Julianne Moore, Dennis Quaid, Dennis Haysbert


----------



## RoadVirus

*Who Framed Roger Rabbit?*

Love this movie.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Lately the film named Lifted is the movie that I can not stop watching.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## bayoubill

this 'un's definitely in the top five for me... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N37i-t0oq-U]Die Hard (1988) Trailer (Bruce Willis, Bonnie Bedelia, Reginald VelJohnson) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delta4Embassy

"Behind the Green Door," "Debbie Does Dallas," "Devil in Miss Jones," stuff like that. 

Non-pornography is kinda hard to watch over n over. Maybe a series of movies like Twilight, Harry Potter, Star Wars, Star Trek where it's not one 2 hour story where you end up going nuts from the repetition.


----------



## Borillar

Definitely "Monty Python and the Holy Grail". The only movie I've ever seen where even the opening credits had me busting a gut.


----------



## Gracie

I haven't seen that in forever. I wonder if it is on youtube.
I watched  Young Frankenstein awhile back and busted a gut too.


----------



## House

Donnie Darko
Mr. Brooks
Memento
Fracture
The Rundown
Pulp Fiction (or, pretty much anything w/ Samuel L. Jackson)
The Spirit
Matilda


... yeah, bet you didn't see that last one coming.


----------



## thanatos144

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



Dune.  The 1984 one by David Lynch 

tapatalk post


----------



## April

August Rush


----------



## Nosmo King

Harold and Maude

The Godfather

Lawrence of Arabia

2001: A Space Odyssey

On the Waterfront

The African Queen, The Maltese Falcon, The Treasure of the Sierra Madre and any other John Houston film.

The Third Man, Citizen Kane, The Lady from Shanghai, Touch of Eviland any other Orson Welles film.

Rear Window, Shadow of a Doubt, North by Northwest and any other Alfred Hitchcock film.


----------



## laziale

still watch pompeii


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404030/



Everything Is Illuminated (2005) 

  106 min   -  Comedy | Drama  -  16 September 2005 (USA)   


A young Jewish American man endeavors to find the woman who saved his grandfather during World War II in a Ukrainian village, that was ultimately razed by the Nazis, with the help of an eccentric local.


Director: Liev Schreiber 

Writers: Jonathan Safran Foer (novel), Liev Schreiber (screenplay) 

Stars: Elijah Wood, Eugene Hutz, Boris Leskin |  See full cast and crew »






It has NEW relevance today


----------



## Amelia

Persuasion


This version: Persuasion (1995) - IMDb


----------



## Picaro

*The Lion In Winter*, Hepburn and O'Toole, *Oh Brother Where Art Thou?*, Clooney and Durning, *The GodFather* series, *GoodFellas*, Pesci, Liotta, and DeNiro. I've watched *The Lion* several times a year now for many years.


----------



## Esmeralda

_Tootsie_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlXE1Yq0AnQ]TOOTSIE - Trailer ( 1982 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado

Goodfellas  and Serenity seems that if I come across these on cable while searching for something to watch I will just stay on that channel and be perfectly happy.


----------



## derk

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



[ame=http://youtu.be/AEEf_00tNos]Desperado (1/8) Movie CLIP - Is That Going On Right Now? (1995) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

The Princess Bride - and I have.


----------



## derk

BDBoop said:


> The Princess Bride - and I have.



Is that the comedy?
I think it was on encore today.

[ame=http://youtu.be/RqaNi0UfOoI]Princess Bride Hill Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

I just watched Alien vs Predator again last night. That makes it what....15-20 times now? I know what they are gonna say before they say it. 'Course, I am not really watching it. I listen to it as I play my Chrome games.


----------



## derk

Gracie said:


> I just watched Alien vs Predator again last night. That makes it what....15-20 times now? I know what they are gonna say before they say it. 'Course, I am not really watching it. I listen to it as I play my Chrome games.



That was brilliant to bring both those movies together..The only thing missing was Arnold and Sigourney.

[ame=http://youtu.be/vYLF4Kapdao]Alien vs predator 1st fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

Ugh, AvP was just horrible!

The idea of combining the two was great, but the execution was not.


----------



## Pop23

Blues Brothers

Must have watched it a hundred times. Never gets old


----------



## Stephanie

My cousin Vinnie


----------



## Esmeralda

_Arsenic and Old Lace _(with Gary Grant)


----------



## derk

Gene Autry. 

I've seen this several times. Encore westerns sunday at noon, lol.

[ame=http://youtu.be/dEqWVloDsTU]Bells of Capistrano - Gene Autry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## guno

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



The grapes of wrath

The Godfather


----------



## armada

I watched anchorman 2 twice,  i usually watch interesting new movies 2 or 3 times off


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> And never get tired of it?



first two original star wars movies and footloose just to name a couple.they are my top 3 faves so of course i thought of them right off the bat.seen them all probably over a hundred times.


----------



## English Dave

My two favourite films....'The Natural' with Robert Redford - just a good story. 'Gods and Monsters' with Ian McKellen and Brendan Fraser - unusual and interesting.

Also anything with Raquel Welch......... I know, I'm old........


----------



## natstew

"Dirty Dingus McGee"
"O Brother, Where art thou" (the only thing I like about Clooney) (brings back memories of when I was a little boy)
"Support our Local Sheriff"
"Support Your Local gunfighter"
"Good, Bad, and Ugly"


----------



## shart_attack

_Private Schoool For Girls_.

(Smokin' hot knockers all over the place in that 80s gift that eternally gives.)


----------



## derk

natstew said:


> "Dirty Dingus McGee"
> "O Brother, Where art thou" (the only thing I like about Clooney) (brings back memories of when I was a little boy)
> "Support our Local Sheriff"
> "Support Your Local gunfighter"
> "Good, Bad, and Ugly"



I like those Garner movies. One of my favorite westerns is Rio Bravo with John Wayne, Dean Martin and Ricky Nelson- One of my favorite scenes is when They are in the jail singin. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/v2ssbgThljU]RIO BRAVO My Rifle, My Pony, and Me/Cindy - Dean Martin, Ricky Nelson and Walter Brennan (legendado) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

